# tail light tint ?!



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

Matt585 said:


> ok so ive looked all over the place on here and elsewhere i just keep finding the nightshade spray tint, what im looking for is actual film tint experience from someone... Im tinting my tail lights on tuesday (got my appt) with film tint like such as for windows 3m or whatnot. Well ive seen some variations of the whole light tinted, to everything but the reverse lights, to everything but the circle brake light in the tail light housing. im not sure whatone to do or which type id want any advice? also how much brighter are LED bulbs compared to the stock bulbs when it comes to tail lights (brake lights) if i tint them im going to plan on LED brake lights to make them somewhat brighter- has anyone heard of any problems with this?


Literally thousands of guys rolling around up here with night shades, film tint, and now plastidip smoke. I've seen them as dark as blending into a black car, but they still produce a decant light...LED's should likely be better again.

I am going the plastidip route myself. It sprays on, and if the popo get on my case than I can just peal it off. Its also 16 bucks a can, and should be enough to do lights on tecar and the truck...and possibly the Silverado badges on my truck too.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

right right ok makes sense... anyone got a write up on changing the brake lights? how easy is it? im only paying a shop 50$ todo the tail light tint professionally... its not what you know its who you know, and im glad ik who i do.


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

Matt585 said:


> right right ok makes sense... anyone got a write up on changing the brake lights? how easy is it? im only paying a shop 50$ todo the tail light tint professionally... its not what you know its who you know, and im glad ik who i do.


Good thing you know them...Its 30 bucks here...I can tint the whole car for under 200 bucks, taxes inc. Than they'll do the truck for 99 bones...and I don't know anyone there.


Should show you how to replace your brake lights in your owners manual.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

and where r you


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

Matt585 said:


> and where r you


British Columbia Canada....


----------

